# Old Cat with ingrown claw...twice..



## kahai (Aug 3, 2004)

First time poster and, having not visited a Vet yet due to a reason: My sweet kitty is 19yrs old, Misty (Got her in 1987 when I was 5yrs old..she was full grown so we assumed 1-2yrs old). Being a "big" senior I got to thinking..would it be worth taking her to the Vet again? She recently (1-2 yrs ago) had her ear worked on..I can't exactly spell what it was that was wrong with her but a blood vessel erupted inside her ear and said ear was filling with blood -- looked like a baloon ready to pop. The vet was worried, her being so old, if she would wake up without a hitch after he sliced open her ear and stitched it back together. Now that she's older, I just don't know what to do--

I didn't notice right off that her claw (the one farther up the paw..like our thumb, heh) kept growing and circled back into her paw..literally through it...and what's worse it's doing it again because I can see two "claws". Due to this there's been fur loss, either due to her vigorous cleaning or the impaling claw. Now, she doesn't seem to be in any pain nor does she limp (She still pounces the string-like toy) and was wondering what I could put on the paw to keep it from getting infected? Would normal peroxide be okay because there's some tearing of flesh and a wee little bit of blood.. I just don't want her to go through another Vet visit.

I plan on talking with my Aunt (Vet) soon as I find her number again and see what she thinks..next day or two.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

This doesn't sound good. I know you don't want to put any added stress on your senior kitty, but I'd say you need to go to the vet. 

I probably needs to be surgically removed somehow. You can't let it stay like that, it will continue to grow. 

Do you cut her nails on a regular basis (assuming you do and just forgot to tend to this one because it's not as noticable?) - is it really infact grown into her skin or is it pushing into it right now? If it hasn't grown all the way in, you may want to trim off just the edge and as the quick retracts start tending to this nail regularly. From what you describe though, it sounds pretty significant and I think you should take her in. 

This sounds very uncomfortable and just imagine if she gets it caught on something, it could rip her skin! Ouch!


----------



## rachel5689 (Aug 24, 2004)

My husband has a cat around the same age and the same thing happend to it but more then just 2 claws but the same thing we did not want to take it to the vet the first thing they are going to say is its so old maybe you should just put it to sleep! But my husband got nail clippers and did it him self just cut them and they came out! We Just keep the cats paws VERY clean, I mean hes old its not like he runs around all the time but its been months and the cats fine!! We just make sure we keep the claws cut down soit dont happen again! Hope this helps you.


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

This issue really needs to be addressed by a vet asap, as in go tomorrow. The claw will need to be trimmed back, wether they can do this while she's awake is up to the doctor after he considers her over all condition. 
19 years is not too old, some cats can live past that, don't be under the impression that all vets are just going to recommend that you put her down. 

I assure you, she is in pain. Animals can hide their pain better then humans can however. 
Picture this, your thumb nail growing curved down back into and through your entire thumb... would this be painfull... can problems arise from this? I think you know the answer.

Her paw will need to be cared for, disinfected, kept clean and dry. If you want to know how bad it could get... an infection could start, and would spread and you would possible have to amputate her leg, or put her to sleep depending on how far the infection had spread, and considering her age anesthia would probably not be doable. 

Go get a nice pair of cat claw timmers and keep her claws timmed back as often as needed to prevent this, do the front claws and even the back ones if you wish. However, look closely at each claw, if they are clear you will see a small pink fleshy area, this is called the Quick. Do NOT cut that, cut up to just before it. It's just like cutting your own finger nails. 

Good luck, get the little one to a vet, or see if there are any vets in you area that will make house visits. Or perhaps if your Aunt will come over and help you out.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Kahai, my 9 year old cat had the SAME thing with the ear :lol: One of our cats was trying to play with him, popped a blood vessel, and his ear filled with blood. The first surgery didn't work, and his ear filled back up again. So we switched to a new vet, and she had to do 2 more surgeries before his ear didn't fill back up. 

My poor kitty has a deformed ear due to the 3 surgeries...lol  

Take Care,
Abhay


----------

